# gas supply on 8146



## raptor826 (Sep 12, 2009)

I have a Gravely that seems to not get consistent fuel supply. Should the gas free flow out of the fuel line or does the fuel pump have to pull it? Wondering if valve on bottom of tank is plugged up.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Yes the gas should free flow. Not all the old Gravely engines had fuel pumps. Probably just gunk in the bottom of the tank. drain it and clean it out good. Also blow air through the fuel line and you should be good to go. Just make sure to blow from the engine end of the fuel line not the tank end. Don't want to blow the gunk into the carb 

Andy

P.S. Welcome to the Tractor Forum!


----------

